# Live PerC Party Poll



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

I have access to a really awesome piece of property via my boss and I was thinking of organizing a summer PerC party, replete with a bonfire, camping, DJ/live music and a masked party for Aug/September 2016 timeframe...possibly 2017 if things don't work out.

I'm wondering how many PerC members would go. The party would be on the East Coast which I figure is the most centeral location for Europeans and the North American PerCers to meet.

A little about the party grounds and my party plans:

The grounds include a barn and access to bathrooms and porta-potty and even several rooms of lodging (for a fee) as well as plenty of space for camping and car camping. There is a creek which people can have fun in, large grounds and a nearby town that's a tourist attraction. Airport is 1 hr away with really good shuttle access. 
*
I was thinking of asking PerC members who are musicians to volunteer for a line up of music and DJ-ing for an evening of revel-tastic fun. *I'd like to have a masked "ball" aka, rave/party along with activities and erect large art pieces for a bonfire. 

I was want to gauge the interest of those who'd be interested in such an event. If there are enough people interested I would start a kickstarter for $ to rent the property site, equipment (music stuffs, dance floor, lights), porta poties as well as keggs of beer and enough food for a BBQ. I need to get a cost estimate which would be largely based on interest (number of people)

Whaddyall think?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm not old enough.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I'm not old enough.


that's nonsense. 

everyone is invited. i'm not going to offer alcho to minors (if we got kegs I'd make people ID with wristbands before the party started). It'd be on private property so doing that would be perfectly legal. 

I can also give you a rape whistle you can use on older people if you see them approaching you with nasty intentions.


----------



## jaden_d (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm not even 14, and I live on the West Coast, and I don't think I'd get permission to go to an East Coast party with a bunch of 18+ year old people.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I would seriously love to. I'm not saying yes but I'd consider. It mostly would depend on how much money I'd have saved up and a few arrangements. Also the month of the party and the date.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, so my boss is down.

She's willing to rent her several cabins/rooms out and offer her large barn for a mega dance party.

Common people! You know you want to do this!


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

I would love to, but I know my parents wouldn't allow me for the world. If I was a single adult I would definitely come though.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

SimplyRivers said:


> I would love to, but I know my parents wouldn't allow me for the world. If I was a single adult I would definitely come though.


are you married to your parents?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

A live meetup of a site I spend so much time on just sounds awesome. Sure I'd go. I don't know how well I'd fare, but I'd love to go.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> are you married to your parents?


No, but I'd be kicked out of the house and disowned if I disobey. (Ok, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but you get the point.)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Who knows. Maybe.
I'll bring cookies.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_Sun Daeva_ and I will definitely go


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd be down for this depending on a huge amount of factors, I'd perform too if needed.
East coast might be affordable by then. Sounds fun, right @BlueChristmas06?

Also, I'm a dog. :woof:


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

Just imagining the demographics here. A ton of mainly introverted people-analyzers gathering together! I suggest a lot of alcohol.



((Also, you should probably not encourage minors to show up... for lots of reasons. The world probably won't blow up if one or more of them do show up, but consider 'officially' discouraging it.))


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Psychopomp said:


> Just imagining the demographics here. A ton of mainly introverted people-analyzers gathering together! I suggest a lot of alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> ((Also, you should probably not encourage minors to show up... for lots of reasons. The world probably won't blow up if one or more of them do show up, but consider 'officially' discouraging it.))



not going to ask underage not to come. It's ageism and discriminatory. They are a part of this community and should be invited.

The owner of this property where I'd be hosting is an older woman and business owner who is extremely responsible. She has mixed age parties all the time that involve soft achohol (beer, wine). We're not talking hard alcohol, though if people brought some of course I couldn't prevent it. The grounds are actually at the site of a local village school and bnb which is licensed for food and drink. It'd be an extremely safe thing for underage to come. *However, the underage would not be allowed to camp with the rest of the adult PerCs, I would make all underage PerCers rent a room in the main house with the owner where they can be safe sleeping at night, which is several meters from the party site. I won't be drinking and in fact will be inviting my bosses' children, who are underage, to the party so she and her husband will be acting as adult parent chaperons for the underage. One of the parents is a schoolteacher. If there are young PerCs who want to come please let me know because I will do everything in my power to coordinate proper adult supervision to ensure your safety for both you and your parents*


The property has several sleeping facilities:

1) the Main School Bnb which has a kitchen and independent rooms with beds. It is an independent site and can be rented out by adult PerCers
2) the Barn, for perCers who don't might roughing it. It is the Dance site. Kitchen and bath facilities would be available in the Maine house and via Porta Potty.
3) Camping outside. The weather will be great. For PerCers on a budget. Toilet will be available. 
4) One solo cabin for 4 people or a couple for rent, far side of property. I might get dibs on this one
5) My bosses house which boasts several bedrooms and beds. This would be mainly for underage PerCers and women who want a veritably safe place to sleep away from the party revels. 
6) of course, local BnBs in the village area people can book themselves

The village nearby is a local tourist attraction. 20 minutes west is another city. An airport is 1 hr away with reliable shuttle transportation that can be coordinated so if people arrive on the same day they can wait and get a shuttle together.

I'm thinking of opening a kickstarter for the main fees (to rent the site for the weekend and the porta poty and sound system and band).

I'm not sure if I should also try to do one night of BBQ with simple hot dogs and hamburgers and drinks with keg and ask people to do potluck style. 

Thoughts?

This is for real people. We can make this happen....

I have one other PerC who might be helping me coordinate this function. But I need some PerCs to volunteer:

I'm looking for PerCs who are musicians and DJs and might be willing to play music free for entertainment

Anyone?


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

I am going to be working on the breakdown of costs after my apprenticeship ends the beginning of Feb.

Party ETA would be end of August, early Sept 2016 on the east coast 2 hours from Boston in Western Mass.

Here are cost factors:

-Weekend Site Rental itself from Thurs night - Sun Morning (Thursday night admits PerC volunteers and musicians for early prep. Includes basic camping)
-Porta Poty (might be thrown in with site rental)
-Sound system for music
-Water
-Keg(s)
-BBQ & Food
-Utensiles and Cutlery
-Party shit 

(Additional costs possibly based on individual need) 
-On site individual room and kitchen rental 
-cabin rentals
-house bed rentals (minors and women only)


Where is an INTX ISFX ISXJ with their planning foresight when you need one?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Where is an INTX ISFX ISXJ with their planning foresight when you need one?


If an INTJ were to bring a planning insight here it would first and foremost be that this is a lightly traveled forum and many people who might want to go to this could miss this thread if they never enter this forum.


----------



## iceblock (Sep 29, 2013)

> Where is an INTX ISFX ISXJ with their planning foresight when you need one?


Planning for an event can be just as fun as the event itself. 

I usually take take a few weeks off in the fall and would be interested in attending the party.


----------



## gmaslin (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

@sweetraglansweater

Copy and paste @RobynC's mention template to get half of PerC in the thread.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> This us my party. I am not under the authority of mods to control an outside event


no but they could help. or want to go.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

flummoxed said:


> I suspect this is all just part of the Jews conspiracy to try and marry us all off to each other. She's just going to try and get us drunk to speed up the process. :happy:


She should host the party in Vegas.



Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'd consider it if there were some cute boyz I could fuck


She should host the party in Vegas.


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> In western mass


Lol... I'll be in Boston in February of this year, but for a really brief period of time. Hmm. I'll think about it.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Luke Skywalker said:


> no but they could help. or want to go.


yeah, they are all invited.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> yeah, they are all invited.


I thought you lived in Argentina. :kitteh:


----------



## Evolvenda (Aug 10, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> dude you are coming to this party.


Well if you actually follow through, then I might think about it.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

I'd come, but I can't make it across the continent.

R.I.P. me


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Theobells said:


> Wow, this sounds pretty cool!
> 
> Let me know if this is finalized. It sounds pretty fun.
> 
> Which state/location is the venue?


In western mass


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Sorry, live too far away. Thanks for invite anyway. Enjoy!


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Im game, i usually take vacations around August. Ill just need to work out the details, two weeks Oregon two weeks NE coast US. Worst case scenario they say no or i get fired. Best case scenario, i upset my coworkers, they suck so who cares.



Strelok said:


> I'd come, but I can't make it across the continent.
> 
> R.I.P. me


Ask Trudeau for money? Get a part time job, make cash buy ticket. Or hop the VIA Rail to Quebec and cross the order. If you are missing a passport the application process is like couple of months.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

this sounds fucking awesome. could we bring anyone, if there was enough lodging? i know two people who would get such a kick out of, "yeah: people from all over, meeting at some random barn party. whadda y'all say?"--lol. 

i'm just also trying to have a career at places that would not ever hire me if they read all the shit i've written on here... so, people just have to be cool about linking others back to this site via pictures/drunk videos made. 


in theory, i should be starting school back up this summer, but will have a break between semesters. if this falls into that allotment, i would go. even if it doesn't fall into it, i may still go if i can just ask to take tests early/whatever.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe (depends on how advanced the specifics would come out and how it fit with my schedule) I would consider it tho.


----------



## Strelok (Aug 16, 2013)

Epherion said:


> Get a part time job, make cash buy ticket.


Oh, man, that's a good one.

I work a part-time job. After I pay my rent and buy some food at the end of the month, I'm broke again. And even if I had more money, I would still have to keep showing up to work instead of being able to afford a vacation.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

This would be so cool but alas Australia is just so far away. :dry:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

This sounds awesome. I'd definitely go to something like this.


----------



## Agni (Jan 5, 2012)

@_sweetraglansweater_
I assume you meant the added words one again.
@_Agni_ != @_Agni of Wands_


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Where exactly on the East Coast? (EDIT: Ok, western Mass is not too bad for me at all.)

I don't drive but I might be able to come, depending on the location, time and if my husband wants to go. Or maybe, just maybe, I will actually get my license by then. OR if someone is coming from NY/NJ/from that direction in general and I can hitch a ride with them! I live right near I-95.
@Monsieur Melancholy @TheSonderer @sittapygmaea @Turlowe (tag whoever else you want lol)


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

I would love to go, but not really feasible for me (I live far far away)...


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

dragthewaters said:


> Where exactly on the East Coast? (EDIT: Ok, western Mass is not too bad for me at all.)
> 
> I don't drive but I might be able to come, depending on the location, time and if my husband wants to go. Or maybe, just maybe, I will actually get my license by then. OR if someone is coming from NY/NJ/from that direction in general and I can hitch a ride with them! I live right near I-95.
> @Monsieur Melancholy @TheSonderer @sittapygmaea @Turlowe (tag whoever else you want lol)


Hey @yippy said he would be around the East Coast soon didn't he? Or am I hallucinating?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Luke Skywalker said:


> Hey @_yippy_ said he would be around the East Coast soon didn't he? Or am I hallucinating?


Did he?!

Well he didn't say anything to ME about it


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

Strelok said:


> Oh, man, that's a good one.
> 
> I work a part-time job. After I pay my rent and buy some food at the end of the month, I'm broke again. And even if I had more money, I would still have to keep showing up to work instead of being able to afford a vacation.


Rough man, i thought canucks were supposed to be ahead of us Americans?


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I live too far away too.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

ill be in nyc the end of this year- if the party is around then ill swing by- 
im in the west coast


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Whaddyall think?


How would we know who's who to begin with? Just curious. I'm all for name-tags (for our usernames) to slap onto our shirts if things get dicey. Masks aside.








edit: btw, 2017 is more feasible than 2016 in my opinion. Many (I can count around 9 that I personally know) of us live busy/hectic lifestyles even if most of our free-time revolves around PerC.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

psychedelicmango said:


> I live too far away too.


I'll stick with @psychedelicmango at GMT+3 for now :shocked:
We will organize another, a greek fat, big party, and wait for you all to come over!
Summer is here already btw so start making plansroud: 

Thx for the invite too!
I'd *love* to be there!!

but why did i think this was an online party?
argh... i need a coffeee

edit: having had the coffee, i read the first post, after i also voted! 
Haven't been in NYE for ages... my heart says go! 
but i will upload a video i am making soon to explain my excuse for not traveling much in 2016.
Not this year for me... badyear, bad!


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

If I get twenty people interested via the poll then another PerC member and I are going to begin hashing out for-real plans to do this. My boss is already down so I'm going to get property rental quote from her and an ETA date.

Once that's done I'll start a Kickstarter and a website where people can read about details. 

Keep inviting people. 

As for details about names. So far @Thread Killer has a great idea which I'm going to follow


Thursday = Perc Organizers arrive and Set up Barn and Campsite (musicians and organizers/volunteers only)

Friday = PerC Party Begins
12PM -3PM Site grounds open for arrivals and room/campsite check in
3PM Name-tag making party (tables with art supplies to make your MBTI coded tag)
4PM Introductions & Greeting Game (Or we could have a Masked greeting/Guess Game)
5PM -7PM BBQ & Potluck
7PM - 10 PM Contra Dancing w/live band in the Barn 
10PM - AM Games and socializing in the Barn (Desserts and noshes w/coffee)

Saturday
1-3PM Begin building large bonfire Art piece (Swim in Creek, Water Fight & other activities)
3PM-5PM Water Fight 
5PM - 6PM Potluck dinner (bring your own bag)
7PM - AM Dance in the barn/Beer Garden/"Rave"
10PM PERC BONFIRE CEREMONY
---Musical Lineup of PerC musicians in the Barn----
***dance until dawn****

Sunday
1PM Final Checkout for PerC guests
1-4PM Clean Grounds
5-10PM Organizer After Party

Monday 
Organizers Check out



Friday night will be an alcohol free event focused on family friendly activities like social games and contra dancing. This will allow minors and people to relax and get to know each other sans alcohol. 

Saturday will be a more kick-back party with some alcohol, however certain organizers and chaperones (like myself) will be sober for the event. Organizers will have the opportunity to let loose on Thurs and Sunday nights as part of the pre & after parties. Organizers will be chosen by myself and one or two other trusted PerC members from people who volunteer. I will try to get Organizers who forgo the revelries of Sat night reduced to free accommodations since they will be doing a service to the community acting as security and DDing the event in addition to set/up cleaning and helping with the cookouts.


----------



## sittapygmaea (Aug 24, 2014)

The vast deluge of equivocation in this thread is truly impressive to behold, though I am in no position to throw stones. Getting a bunch of cagey internet people to commit to anything, especially something slightly ill-defined seems... challenging.* I suspect you will get more definitive responses from the masses if you start with a solid core group of at least 5-10 committed people to give the plan gravitas and predictability. This prompts less maddening "I'll come if he's coming" tail chasing.

The premise makes me think of @Whippit all over. (I'll come if he's coming :tongue 

While I am intrigued by the possibility of meeting some of the lovelies I've encountered around here in person... western mass is far away and my particular set of neurotic tics severely compromises the odds of my experiencing unfettered joy in the setting you described.

* @Macona, @LittleHawk, @Thread Killer dare I ask whatever happened to your UK meetup? 

PS @sweetraglansweater I am really impressed that an INFP is behind the reins of this venture. Yay to thwarting stereotypes. :hearts:


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

sittapygmaea said:


> PS @sweetraglansweater I am really impressed that an INFP is behind the reins of this venture. Yay to thwarting stereotypes. :hearts:


There is alot about INFPs that people underestimate or over-stereotype. There is actually another INFP working on this project with me. So it's a completely INFP inspired adventure.

That being said because INFPs are holding the reigns to this it could just as likely flop like a deflated soflee. @Rydark has a point about my many plans and few completions. However, the climate in terms of the site itself are pretty epic. If we can do this for just a core group of people it'd be kind of sweet and frankly I think it's quite a possibility to get between 10-20 people who will commit.

I've outlined "grand" plan in the event we get 25+ people 
However this plan could easily, easily be scaled down to a 10-20 person party weekend that'd be a lot of fun.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Sunn said:


> How would we know who's who to begin with? Just curious. I'm all for name-tags (for our usernames) to slap onto our shirts if things get dicey. Masks aside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to aim for a Fall 2016 date because it works with the site plans.

However, if 2016 is a success, however small, yes, we will begin planning a 2017 venture. I am considering the 2016 Fall party a test baby for the future.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

edit: you already answered me, nvm.

We posted to close to each other ahha' but I'd be willing to go to the event if only to get a little bit buzzed and have some interesting convo's! Specially if @johnnyyukon's lazy butt comes.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

AstralFlame said:


> I'll stick with @psychedelicmango at GMT+3 for now :shocked:
> We will organize another, a greek fat, big party, and wait for you all to come over!
> Summer is here already btw so start making plansroud:


dude I will hop on a plan in the summer if you invite me to a Greek party. For realz. If you organize one I'll be there if you give me enough notice.....


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

As fun as this event sounds, my wallet says otherwise. I live on the West Coast. :sad:

_*Looks at pending itinerary*_
Cripe, that would put me in a week long coma from all that social exerting and no personal "me" space. :laughing:


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Sunn said:


> @sweetraglansweater
> 
> Are you planning for This upcoming August/September, or Next August September? And for either of those' which month would you prefer of the two? To get a rough idea of the plans and such.


My boss likes the idea of early September

These dates: 

Sept 2cnd-4th
Sept 9th-11th 

Sorry it can't be earlier in August. She has classes in the Barn during the summer months.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

UraniaIsis said:


> As fun as this event sounds, my wallet says otherwise. I live on the West Coast. :sad:
> 
> _*Looks at pending itinerary*_
> Cripe, that would put me in a week long coma from all that social exerting and no personal "me" space. :laughing:


Is there a possibility that there could be a west coast ride-share x-country?

If people can't make it for this I might be willing to host one at my house around the week of the Oregon Country Festival in Eugene, Oregon for west coasters. If the East Coast Party is a success we could also talk about hosting a West Coast one and alternating down the line every year to keep it fair and square....just ideas...

It would be a far less formal event and many people would have to find their own accommodations. It would be tied into the OCF party scene.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

UraniaIsis said:


> As fun as this event sounds, my wallet says otherwise. I live on the West Coast. :sad:
> 
> _*Looks at pending itinerary*_
> Cripe, that would put me in a week long coma from all that social exerting and no personal "me" space. :laughing:


yeah, I think it's important to note that the activities will be pretty chill and unenforced. Nobody is required to do the water fight or games. The events are just there as structures to help people opt into engagements without the use of alcohol and debilitating awkwardness. People are free to mill about, explore the 172 acres of wildlife on the property, chill in their tents, swim in the creek or go into town/do as they please.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

AstralFlame said:


> I'll stick with @_psychedelicmango_ at GMT+3 for now :shocked:
> We will organize another, a greek fat, big party, and wait for you all to come over!
> Summer is here already btw so start making plansroud:
> 
> ...


Oh I am already planning a big getaway in Samothraki this summer! Consider yourself invited :kitteh:


----------



## Macona (Jul 28, 2011)

sittapygmaea said:


> * @_Macona_, @_LittleHawk_, @_Thread Killer_ dare I ask whatever happened to your UK meetup?


I don't know. I tried to keep it going but every one else lost interest and didn't reply. Being INFP, I took it personally and assumed it was either something I said, my serial killer avatar or the massive age difference between me and every one else who was interested


----------



## Geejayblue (Dec 21, 2015)

sweetraglansweater said:


> are you married to your parents?



Lol I am.

Sorry babe. Would love to come but it's too far for me. Would be nice if there were mini parties organised in other parts of the world at the same time. That way whoever wants to come can go to the one closest to them.


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Macona said:


> or the massive age difference between me and every one else who was interested


You're only 30, That's not to hardcore. Most of the typical users of PerC are nearing their 30's to begin with. It's also.. what. 5am? Lmao. 

I'm sure all the busy-body college adults are sleeping. Don't fret so much silly. This entire party is a good idea' it's just getting it all put together and getting people to realistically commit/take the chance. Have hope.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

sweetraglansweater;24612522[QUOTE said:


> I can also give you a rape whistle you can use on older people if you see them approaching you with nasty intentions.


Can you give me one too? In case any of my adoring fans decides to get a little too frisky!


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the invite, but no thanks.

But please take some pics and share them with those of us who'd rather sit alone in our basements. 

For inspiration:







(I don't like the marker or undress/wrap up in plastic pranks - that's just mean.)

Have fun y'all!


* *




Isn't OP the 'ship' person, btw? In that case, I'm thinking this might possibly be more of an experiment than a party...


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> In such an event I will discretely back out of the fray, grab the nearest keg, and retreat to a picnic table behind one of the lodgings. Anybody wishing to avoid bodily fluids and possible sex offender charges is free to join me. Bring the pasta salad and some forks.


I feel as though I would be strangely compelled to watch from a safe distance in order to try to catalog and study such a strange occurance.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> I feel as though I would be strangely compelled to watch from a safe distance in order to try to catalog and study such a strange occurance.


Yeah, "catalog". Lol,

The mating rituals of the PerC population do not terribly concern me. I'll be laying on my back looking at the stars.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

Swede said:


> Isn't OP the 'ship' person, btw? In that case, I'm thinking this might possibly be more of an experiment than a party...


Yes, people will find themselves, "accidentally" locked away in a closet or bedroom with a member of the opposite sex whilst sweatergirl looks in through a secret peep hole and tries to work her INFP voodoo on them.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

flummoxed said:


> Yes, people will find themselves, "accidentally" locked away in a closet or bedroom with a member of the opposite sex whilst sweatergirl looks in through a secret peep hole and tries to work her INFP voodoo on them.


Strongly suspect that might not be far from the truth. I mean, that's what I would do.
Well, not as actively, but still, a research opportunity is always a research opportunity.


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

BlackDog said:


> Yeah, "catalog". Lol,
> 
> The mating rituals of the PerC population do not terribly concern me. I'll be laying on my back looking at the stars.


But it's for SCIENCE! I certainly don't WANT to look at all those supple breasts and lithe bodies, I'm just doing my part to further our understanding of psychology!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

flummoxed said:


> But it's for SCIENCE! I certainly don't WANT to look at all those supple breasts and lithe bodies, I'm just doing my part to further our understanding of psychology!


Ah, well in that case - press on, brave soldier! Onward and upward. Your sacrifice is righteous if your heart be pure.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

i feel like the underaged kids are gonna miss out on a lot...


----------



## EidolonAlpha (Aug 11, 2014)

Sounds interesting and fun. I'd come, if I'd live somewhere at the east coast.
But if I'd attend to this party, I'd be kind of broke.

Or, to say it with other words: if my wive and me would earn more money we would like to see more of the world. And we would definitely go see our relatives in Australia and Indonesia. But since we don't have it, we can't. And imagine how pissed they'd be, if we'd travel from Germany to the states to go at a party with people we don't personally know instead of visiting them.

But it's a great idea still for people living at the other side of the pond.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

@_sittapygmaea_ Be careful what you conditionally commit to. This whole affair seems like at the very least a warm mess, my interest is piqued.

@_sweetraglansweater_ What town exactly is this on the 'East Coast'? Or at least, what town is nearest?


----------



## Rivulet (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, I'm a bit overwhelmed by all this big scale planning. But I really like the idea! I'll definitely think it over...



sweetraglansweater said:


> Here are cost factors:
> 
> -Weekend Site Rental itself from Thurs night - Sun Morning (Thursday night admits PerC volunteers and musicians for early prep. Includes basic camping)
> -Porta Poty (might be thrown in with site rental)
> ...


Is there a tea party in the party shit as well? I'll need something to get my peace. 



sweetraglansweater said:


> My boss likes the idea of early September
> 
> These dates:
> 
> ...


Maybe, this will work, it all depends of my work. and if I can find cheap plain tickets and combine the party with sightseeing. It would be my first trip to the US...


----------



## sittapygmaea (Aug 24, 2014)

@Whippit somewhere in western massachusetts. You gotta scan the thread, lazy.

@sweetraglansweater maybe a mod could help you modify the OP so some of the basic logistic info (probable dates, location, etc.) is provided right at the top of the thread? Nobody wants to scroll through double digit pages to easter egg hunt for that. Would hopefully lessen the number of endlessly repeated questions for you too. (Where do you find the energy to deal with all these byzantine threads you manage? You're like a perpetual motion machine-- I'm awed!) 



Whippit said:


> @_sittapygmaea_ Be careful what you conditionally commit to. This whole affair seems like at the very least a warm mess, my interest is piqued.
> 
> @_sweetraglansweater_ What town exactly is this on the 'East Coast'? Or at least, what town is nearest?


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Can you give me one too? In case any of my adoring fans decides to get a little too frisky!


who needs a whistle when you have me?


----------



## flummoxed (Jun 29, 2015)

i cant play the piano said:


> who needs a whistle when you have me?


You're exactly WHY he needs a whistle.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

flummoxed said:


> You're exactly WHY he needs a whistle.


and you're exactly why whistles were brought up in the first place


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

I'd go out of my way to attend a PerC party, provided that it is acessible by public transport, somewhere in the Netherlands, Belgium, Germany or Denmark.

That's not gonna happen, is it? :crying:


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> If the S&R and Spam World forums are any indication, I predict a mass orgy before dessert.





BlackDog said:


> I'll be laying on my back looking at the stars.


l e w d. Maybe that's why everyone should bring a bit of hard liquor instead of Wine and Draft.

The stars sound more enticing btw.



i cant play the piano said:


> and you're exactly why whistles were brought up in the first place


Lmao, calling it how you see it huh? savage.


----------



## LittleHawk (Feb 15, 2011)

If I was closer, or travelling (which I do do, on occasion) then yeah I would make an effort to go. 

But the chances are, when you organise it, I won't be that close. Otherwise it's just too far and costly to travel for the sake of a party.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

This is an awesome idea! I can't possibly make it June-December but I would be happy to PayPal money to help out.

After the rave I'm imagining the INTJ's:


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

Noctis said:


> Sure, I would like to attend, if there is a set date or time, but preferably if it is a webcam party, as many of us probably couldn't attend it in person.


Hmm.... Plane tickets really aren't that expensive, especially if it's within the same country.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

I am a very broke university student and a social outcast XD Wait, that is kind of a redundant statement is it not? hahahaha


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

That would be nice, but 900$ just for 2 tickets...

So...I think it's a good idea, but someone should organize it in Europe too. Those who have money could participate in both.


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Noctis said:


> Sure, I would like to attend, if there is a set date or time, but preferably if it is a webcam party, as many of us probably couldn't attend it in person.


People are already having web cam parties all the time. Surely?


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

The London Watch said:


> I am a very broke university student and a social outcast XD Wait, that is kind of a redundant statement is it not? hahahaha


You can't be that far away from Massachusetts, though?


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

I'll be the first to state that money is no issue for me. If for some reason I am unable to come it is only because I am really a despicable person who is protecting you from myself.

Since these things change...I don't think that is likely but as I said, these things change...


----------



## sinistersam (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello. My name is Sam and I am a dog. However much I wish to attend, I don't think my owner would just let me wander away to a a party. Also, it's a bit hard to communicate with you humans, so there probably wouldn't be much for me to do (although the the other 19 people on here who admitted they are dogs I could probably have a great time with). I am a bit catlike, though, so any new dogs I meet are sometimes prejudiced against me, but it's just the way I am. Anyway, I have to go on a walk with my owner now. 
Cheers


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

marblecloud95 said:


> Careful wouldn't want this to turn sexual, gone wrong, gone wild.


So you wanna exclude all the 7 sx to begin with I think, because I'm definitely coming to bang a lot.

Will be there with an Estp friend from Missouri. Will make you acknowledge what the hard of #partyhard truly is about


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Theobruh said:


> Uh, using boring words because I'm not sure if I can commit to anything yet, but if I commit, I'd be willing to piano for people.


I would play piano, but @i cant play the piano. 



BigPinkFluffyBunny1 said:


> Yes, people will find themselves, "accidentally" locked away in a closet or bedroom with a member of the opposite sex whilst sweatergirl looks in through a secret peep hole and tries to work her INFP voodoo on them.


INFP Voodoo is nothing to fuck with. 


Drunk Parrot said:


> I will be there and nobody will know who I am :laughing:


Pretty sure a drunk parrot would be the life of the party. XD.



acidicwithpanic said:


> Just keep me away from all the vodka and whiskey.


K, but tequilla, gin, moonshine and rum are all on the table then, yes? 



Noctis said:


> Sure, I would like to attend, if there is a set date or time, but preferably if it is a webcam party, as many of us probably couldn't attend it in person.


Great suggestion!!! We could set up something so that there is a live feed at different sites of the party, barn for example during performances. 



BlueChristmas06 said:


> I'm down. Also down to perform as well. I'll scroll through the rest of this thread later, but one thought I had for the BBQ... PIG ROAST!!! .


You're full of good ideas, Blue. Pig Roast should for sure happen. Solid. 



SevSevens said:


> I'll be the first to state that money is no issue for me. If for some reason I am unable to come it is only because I am really a despicable person who is protecting you from myself.
> 
> Since these things change...I don't think that is likely but as I said, these things change...


You could do song dedication LIVE!!! . 



sinistersam said:


> Hello. My name is Sam and I am a dog. However much I wish to attend, I don't think my owner would just let me wander away to a a party. Also, it's a bit hard to communicate with you humans, so there probably wouldn't be much for me to do (although the the other 19 people on here who admitted they are dogs I could probably have a great time with). I am a bit catlike, though, so any new dogs I meet are sometimes prejudiced against me, but it's just the way I am. Anyway, I have to go on a walk with my owner now.
> Cheers


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, what is the date? Is it the first week in September or the second? @sweetraglansweater.


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I would love to go... unfortunately I live on the other side of the world


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Also, there should also be two things: Absinthe, and jello shots. 


Ohhh, and maybe a lifeguard or something if people are swimming. Not sure how deep it is, or what the currents are like there. 


And @PumpkinEater aren;t you by there? You could perform!!! .


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

oh god. Ask @ThreadKiller. He's really the one setting the date.


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

*double post* :tongue:


----------



## AstralFlame (Sep 21, 2015)

@Lsjnzy13 first time i see my signature in blue! 
i know it's mine because it has an image of a dog as well !!! 
:wink:


----------



## cricket (Jan 10, 2011)

This may have already been asked, but is this just another clever matchmaking ploy? :tongue:


----------



## Twichl (May 21, 2015)

Unlike many of the others, I am an adult and I can do what I want... provided I have the funds to travel to the east coast.
It sounds fun and completely terrifying, but I'm too broke to do something like that.
In theory though.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Drunk Parrot said:


> I will be there and nobody will know who I am :laughing:


Hahaha.


I'll wear an "Animal" tag so people can recognize me. Or tiger ears. ^_^
Hmm.. I don't have enough enemies on forum to make my identity worth advertising. I'll make a point to fix that before September.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

nothanks, not going to NYC just for a party.

But do put up a video about it.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Can I bring my hannibal lectre mask ?


----------

